# Looking for habitat references for Den. dekockii and brevicaule.



## ChrisFL (Mar 16, 2015)

I know these are "impossible" to grow in culture, for all intents and purposes, but I'm really interested in any specific references and literature regarding habitat: elevation, growth habit, etc. Really fascinated by these guys.


----------



## mormodes (Mar 16, 2015)

Did you try IOSPE @ orchidspecies.com? Jay mentions 3 sources, the Baker's reference might be online. I didn't look.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Revision-Dendrobium-Section-Oxyglossum/dp/9995175797

it is not the easiest book to come by.


----------



## naoki (Mar 19, 2015)

Did you find a source, Chris?

Here is some related info extracted from the book which Chad referred.

D. brevicaule:

Epiphyte in alpine shrubberies and forest or on Cynthia in grasslands, 2900-4000m

ssp. brevicalue

almost exclusively on Cynthia in high alpine grassland 3350-3800m, high mountains of the Central Province of PNG. In one specimen, it was growing on Dacrydium.

ssp. calcarium

2900-3650m, most wide-spread ssp. from Mt. Carsten to Mt Kerigomna (near Goroka)

In the wild, plants are tolerant of a large temp. range (0-25C). Daily low temperature is near freezing point, RH at night is 100% thorough out the year.

ssp. pentagonum
3000-3600m, on Mt Albert Edward, this ssp. occurs at Murray Pass area at 3000-3200m, and sip. brevicaule at a higher elevation 3400-3800m

D. dekockii:
Epiphyte in alpine shrubberies and forest margins, often on Dacrycarpus. 2700-3800m.

Quite abundant in some locality (e.g. Mt. Wilhelm).


----------



## mormodes (Mar 19, 2015)

Now what's fun is to go to Mt Carsten, Mt Kerigomna, Goroka and Mt Albert Edward via Google maps or World and see what it looks like. If you are lucky tourists will have posted their vacation snaps.


----------



## ChrisFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Great info Naoki!! Thank you! Definitely will need to digest that.


----------

